# Colorado & Lavaca County Deer Hunting



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Do any of you guys hunt in this area? Please tell me about the deer herd in this area and the hunting.

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

ive hunted on the Lavaca County/Colorado County line right on the Navidad River. Tons of deer...in fact too many deer in the area i hunted. Groups of 20-50 does running together all year. Not a good buck to doe ratio. Does can only be taken with MLD permits. Alot of small bucks, but not necessarily young bucks. Shot a 3 pointer that was 3 1/2 years old. With that being said its not all bad. Ive seen plenty of good bucks as well, in the 17-20 inch range (width). Its a good place to hunt for a decent buck. Plenty 100's-120's. One night **** hunting jumped up a pair that had to be pushing 150. a respectable buck for that area.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

check out this site. It's the COOPs. Click on 2008 buck harvest

www.ccwma.org

antler restriction have really been a good thing for us


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I hunt Lavaca county also... as said above, the antler restrictions have been good to us.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*colorado county bucks*

Have a family ranch in colorado county, lots of average size deer, stopped by to visit the parents and my brother on my way back from mexico, during bow season last year, told my brother we should hunt the next morning, we did and were back at the house by 7:30, both of us shot deer, have shot deer on the ranch bigger than these, but this is about average. Am a coop member, Harvey creek, but have had parks and wildlife fight us at every turn, have given up now that they have started to allow 2 baby bucks or 1 baby buck and a mature one, the rules worked great the first few years but now the number of bucks is declining fast. All the work to protect young bucks shot to hell by tpwd. If there was a change from one buck county, I wish they would of added a doe instead of an inmature buck or two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank god for Mexico!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. The land owner says they will not have any doe tags? You would think on 300 acres there would be some, or they could be saving them for there own.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

300 acres should get the owner a few doe tags, I think we got ours through the coop.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

I also hunt in Lavaca County on both the Navidad River and across F.M. 530 on the prairie, near the Lavaca County, Jackson County, Colorado County boarder. Plenty of deer, and yes, the antler restrictions have helped a lot. Check out the past few years KC Big Buck Contest to get a better idea http://www.kchall.com/bbcontest/deerpage.htm


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

You may have to be a member of the coop to get doe tags. Just joined a coop & we get tags through them . TPW biologist work with them.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

whampus3 said:


> Am a coop member, Harvey creek, but have had parks and wildlife fight us at every turn, have given up now that they have started to allow 2 baby bucks or 1 baby buck and a mature one, the rules worked great the first few years but now the number of bucks is declining fast. All the work to protect young bucks shot to hell by tpwd. If there was a change from one buck county, I wish they would of added a doe instead of an inmature buck or two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank god for Mexico!


I don't understand this. The Baby bucks you are reffering to are spikes or have an unbranched antler on atleast one side, correct?


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Anyone have contact information for the COOP in Lavaca County?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Baby deer*



Brute said:


> I don't understand this. The Baby bucks you are reffering to are spikes or have an unbranched antler on atleast one side, correct?


Some of the 6 month old fawns born early in the fawning season have thier nubs break the skin,thus becoming a legal deer, others born late in the fawning season ( I have seen small spotted fawns during bow season) usually have spikes thier first year.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I got you. They need to put a rule that says the spike needs to be 2" or longer.

Another problem I see with the rules is I have seen mature, 4 & 5, yr old bucks that were heavy horned but never made 13". They live out a long life of breeding while the 3yr old gets shot at 13 1/2" and could have been 16, 17, 18.

All in all it has helped though.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> Some of the 6 month old fawns born early in the fawning season have thier nubs break the skin,thus becoming a legal deer/QUOTE]
> 
> Really, and where did you get this information. Do you have a link to the scientific study where this is documented. I have never heard or seen this.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Brute said:


> I got you. They need to put a rule that says the spike needs to be 2" or longer.
> 
> Another problem I see with the rules is I have seen mature, 4 & 5, yr old bucks that were heavy horned but never made 13". They live out a long life of breeding while the 3yr old gets shot at 13 1/2" and could have been 16, 17, 18.
> 
> All in all it has helped though.


This is not a problem on open range deer. People are always looking for a reason to "cull" a deer. In the grand scheme of things this is a very minor player.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's a recent pic of a couple of Colorado County deer.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

M16 said:


> > Some of the 6 month old fawns born early in the fawning season have thier nubs break the skin,thus becoming a legal deer/QUOTE]
> >
> > Really, and where did you get this information. Do you have a link to the scientific study where this is documented. I have never heard or seen this.
> 
> ...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice colorado county bucks, can remember when we were trying to get the restrictions passed, we were called assinine by Horace Gore because the genes of the deer in our area would not produce deer with spreads over 13 inches, we were right all they needed was a few years to grow up!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I hunt in Colorado County*

We are overun with does.

I have seen deer on the hoof that are outside of the ears but I dont think they could have been 13 inch or better.

Its kinda hard to judge it, most of the deer have smaller bodies compared to other parts of the state.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my better Colorado County bucks. The first one scored 162 2/8










This one went right at 147


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Nice deer*

What was the spread on the buck in the 1st picture and how long ago was it killed?



M16 said:


> Here are some pictures of my better Colorado County bucks. The first one scored 162 2/8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

whampus3 said:


> M16 said:
> 
> 
> > Decades of living on ranches in Texas and watching deer of know ages grow up, what I find odd is that someone would need a scientific study to know this.
> ...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> What was the spread on the buck in the 1st picture and how long ago was it killed?


The spread on the first one was 13 1/4. At the time there was a six point on one side rule so spread didn't matter. I shot the first one the same year the antler regs were implemented so I guess five or so years ago. I shot the buck in the next picture the following year.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I asked because if I saw that 1st buck while hunting now, I would have to think real hard before pulling the trigger. "The Book" says outside of ears in alert position but I dont think that one is, however it is a good buck IMO.

I think the rule has helped the deer in Colorado County, however deer like this one are questionable when looking at them on the hoof.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

EricG said:


> Anyone have contact information for the COOP in Lavaca County?


I'll get you some when I get home ,if someone hasn't posted by then.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Brute said:


> I got you. They need to put a rule that says the spike needs to be 2" or longer.
> 
> Another problem I see with the rules is I have seen mature, 4 & 5, yr old bucks that were heavy horned but never made 13". They live out a long life of breeding while the 3yr old gets shot at 13 1/2" and could have been 16, 17, 18.
> 
> All in all it has helped though.


I had the same problem last year at my lease in Caldwell County. We don't have many big deer, but the one I saw was at least 5 1/2 yrs old and I didn't see much chance of him ever making it outside of 13". He was a great deer for this area, but according the antler restrictions, illegal to shoot. FML!!:headknock


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

go to this website and look at the bucks that have won the lavaca county big buck contest,you can look at past years also.http://www.kchall.com/bbcontest/deerpage.htm


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Been hunting in Colorado county my whole life shot my first deer at our lease near Columbus......I have never seen any deer like the ones in those pics that are not off a high fenced ranch.......


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

pepo211 said:


> Been hunting in Colorado county my whole life shot my first deer at our lease near Columbus......I have never seen any deer like the ones in those pics that are not off a high fenced ranch.......


You have now. No high fence. No supplemental feed.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

1600 Acres, low fence, protein feed year round with food plots. We routinley see 120 to 140. A 162 was shot last year four miles down the road. If the place is well managed you can grow some nice deer. We get 20 doe tags every year. I took this buck last year. He scored right at 135.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Good Deer*

Since the 13" rule we're actually seeing bucks over 2.5 years old, it's done wonders for Colorado, Jackson and Lavaca counties.

Here's a heavy 12 from Jackson County last season.

TH


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

M16 said:


> You have now. No high fence. No supplemental feed.


I feel deprived.......those are some really nice bucks!!! Best deer I have ever seen on our place near Columbus is maybe 110.....you wanna trade spots haha


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

pepo211 said:


> I feel deprived.......those are some really nice bucks!!! Best deer I have ever seen on our place near Columbus is maybe 110.....you wanna trade spots haha


I hear where you're coming from. There are isolated pockets in the county with some really good deer. The biggest problem is getting enough age on the bucks. The antler restrictions have really helped. Let one of the bucks make it though two hunting seasons and you have to really be on your game to shoot one. It is going to be a great year even with the severe drought. There are a good number of bucks this year that are mature.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

The 2007 year was even better than last year. The deer are there. I know Lavaca County has been producing some great bucks. I was invited to a ranch 2 years ago to shoot does. The bucks on this place would make some south texas hunters say WOW.... and not even high fenced........ let them age and they will grow


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got a buddy that hunts in Jackson County and I went with him to shoot does and hogs and they've got some great deer. He kills a 140-150 class every year. They don't kill 'em young. I also hunted with a buddy in Colorado County for a week straight and saw about 100 does, 2-4 pointers, and one basket racked 8 that was about 10" wide that needed to be shot real bad. He's still running around on that ranch spreadin' them genes.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Before the new regs, our ranch was covered up with does with some spikes and 4 points and a small basket 8 every now and then, here is a repeat pic and, a new one of the three deer taken off our place last year, all during bow season, hunted elsewhere during rifle season, now there are enough mature bucks to have some fun rattling, not monster bucks, but not bad.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

How does a land owner get doe tags? We are on the border of Colorado & Lavaca County. We only have around 300 acers and I think we could get 4 or 5 doe tags.

Someone said they have to do a fly over to see what the deer herd is like on our ranch?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Surf, here are the contacts for the 2 counties, you may be a little late this year though, not sure. I am down the road in Gonzales and our herd counts have to be submitted by 9/15

Colorado County
Ryan Schoeneberg Wildlife Biologist 
(979) 732-3611

Lavaca County
Jon Hayes Wildlife Biologist  
(361) 798-2625


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> I also hunted with a buddy in Colorado County for a week straight and saw about 100 does, 2-4 pointers, and one basket racked 8 that was about 10" wide that needed to be shot real bad. He's still running around on that ranch spreadin' them genes./QUOTE]
> 
> So you have a 33-1 buck doe ratio and you still want to shoot what is probably a 1.5 year old eight pointer because he has a 10 inch spread? Why not shoot the two 4 pointers as well. The last thing in this situation you need to do is be culling bucks. Culling bucks on open range is a waste of time.
> 
> Perhaps trimming the doe population and providing a better food supply would probably pay bigger dividends.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

My family had a 6000ac ranch directly on the Lavaca/Jackson Co line that backed up to the Navidad River. On the last survey, we turned out hundreds of does, in fact, the biologist came in bc he couldnt believe our day/night spotlight counts. He came up with 22 deer an acre. Hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it. The bucks we originally bought the ranch werent much to be proud of. They lacked mass and size; however, after 6 yrs of protein and strict management, we were able to see tremendous results. That being said, the doe population is OUT OF CONTROL. Before the COOPS we were able to obtain many doe tags and still couldnt pay people to shoot the doe quota. Herds of 30-40-50 doe and fawn would congregate like wild pigs. Sadly, after the COOP came in (joke cough cough) we couldnt get enough tags and it became a real hassle. I will say this, the hunting can be great as the last 2 years, deer outside of our 1000ac high fence in the middle, scored up to 140-150class. That being said, we protein fed year round, tons of water and minimal pressure except for the yahoos on neighboring property. Which brings me to my next point. Those who own ranches in this area should know poaching is a norm apparently. Say what you want, but at one point was a major issue and we spent a lot of money and ammo making sure the problem ceased. Also, be aware that most of the land around is leased out year round so a lot of shooting happens, year round. This is due to outrageous a)hog numbers b)deer numbers, more specifically DOE c) unbelievable turkey population d) tons of predators e) ducks, sandies, dove...all the aforementioned basically cover year round seasons of hunting, thus the shooting is heard year round. 

I do not want to discourage you or anyone else fromthe area as there are a multitude of species to harvest from this area and its literally hour and half from Houston-cant beat it. That being said, should you hop on a lease around this area, make sure you inquire with the land owner if he/she allows hunters to harvest doe on their property. Sounds crazy, but I do know of 2 familes, specifically, which own a massive amount of property (family passed down) and DO NOT ALLOW doe to be taken, get this, bc they love them. Absolutely insane thought process. I know this first hand bc several hunters inquired with us about being able to harvest doe...and I thought, well duh, of course, we're managing the herd! SO, just make sure you check, bc there are a couple of land owners who wouldnt allow any doe to be harvested, even though they were given permits by the COOP. Any questions, PM me. Im bored out in the middle of west texas with no cell servive for who knows how long.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> My family had a 6000ac ranch directly on the Lavaca/Jackson Co line that backed up to the Navidad River. On the last survey, we turned out hundreds of does, in fact, the biologist came in bc he couldnt believe our day/night spotlight counts. He came up with 22 deer an acre. Hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it. /QUOTE]
> 
> You're right. I don't believe it. Unless you mean to say you have a deer per 22 acres. So what you're saying is on 6000 acres you have 132,000 deer?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lavaca county*

I hunt Lavaca north of Halletsville. Antler restrictions are the best thing that's ever happened in our area if you like bucks. My theory is that at least the poachers have to look for a legal buck in case the game warden catches them with a deer in the back of their truck. lol


----------



## Blueduck70 (Sep 22, 2006)

We own land in southern Lavaca county. I grew up around there, and the locals are great and there is some good hunting. If you are thinking of leasing or owning land in that area, be aware that there can be poachers, trespassing hog doggers, and road hunters. Call the game warden (Kerry Peterson; he's a good guy) and report any activity (tracks, lights, beer cans, ,etc.)... Keep a presense (be at your place or have someone at your place as much as possible 2 months before deer season, during, and 1 month after deer season or live there), put up cameras, talk to your neighbors, etc.. Its decreased where we are now but took a lot of work. And now this thread goes up.....great....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Sadly, after the COOP came in (joke cough cough) we couldnt get enough tags and it became a real hassle.


Trying to figure out what you mean here BWB? The Co-Ops don't give you doe tags, the state biologist assigned to your WMA gives you doe tags after your deer counts have been turned in. The individual Co-Op really has nothing to do with giving or not giving doe tags.

The Co-Op is simply a group of landowners who of like minds and ideas form up to help each other with an agreed upon management program. Without them, I doubt we'd be seeing the bucks that we are today.

TH


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

You can shoot does during archery season!! Just not rifle, in Lavaca county!!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

M16 said:


> > My family had a 6000ac ranch directly on the Lavaca/Jackson Co line that backed up to the Navidad River. On the last survey, we turned out hundreds of does, in fact, the biologist came in bc he couldnt believe our day/night spotlight counts. He came up with 22 deer an acre. Hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it. /QUOTE]
> >
> > You're right. I don't believe it. Unless you mean to say you have a deer per 22 acres. So what you're saying is on 6000 acres you have 132,000 deer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Biologist info*



StinkBait said:


> Surf, here are the contacts for the 2 counties, you may be a little late this year though, not sure. I am down the road in Gonzales and our herd counts have to be submitted by 9/15
> 
> Colorado County
> Ryan Schoeneberg Wildlife Biologist
> ...


Thanks for all the info guys.

Stinkbait,
Colorado County, Ryan Schoeneberg Wildlife Biologist, his number has changed to: 
(979) 732-3458


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Trying to figure out what you mean here BWB? The Co-Ops don't give you doe tags, the state biologist assigned to your WMA gives you doe tags after your deer counts have been turned in. The individual Co-Op really has nothing to do with giving or not giving doe tags.
> 
> The Co-Op is simply a group of landowners who of like minds and ideas form up to help each other with an agreed upon management program. Without them, I doubt we'd be seeing the bucks that we are today.
> 
> TH


Just like we were quoted to have 22 deer/ac, we werent given nearly enough permits to cover the "needed" harvest of doe on the property. The coops are a joke, there are people for this, for that, against this, against that. Everyone should be able to have their own management plan assigned to them and follow it w/out having some other owner throw in his/her .02, esp when they want different results. A prime example of this is the woman who owned a TON of acreage out there and she would not allow doe to be taken under her lease provisions. Well, that doesnt benefit me, especially when shes on 2 sides of the ranch Im trying to manage. She should consider following biologist suggestions as that would make much more sense.



M16 said:


> > My family had a 6000ac ranch directly on the Lavaca/Jackson Co line that backed up to the Navidad River. On the last survey, we turned out hundreds of does, in fact, the biologist came in bc he couldnt believe our day/night spotlight counts. *He* came up with 22 deer an acre. Hard to believe, but you have to see it to believe it. /QUOTE]
> >
> > You're right. I don't believe it. Unless you mean to say you have a deer per 22 acres. So what you're saying is on 6000 acres you have 132,000 deer?
> 
> ...


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

we just shoot our does during bow season. we don't have a major numbers problem though. i actually wish we had a few more does to shoot. I like deer meat, and I let my young deer walk.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

not very well managed hope u have your terd tag


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Blah, again, the Co-Ops have nothing to do with your doe tags.

The biologist makes his determination about how many doe tags you get by the information YOU supply him in your surveys.

The biologist doesn't ASK you to shoot X number of doe, he TELLS you how many to shoot based on the data you supplied.

It's really not that hard.

TH

TH


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

We've been in the Colorado River CoOp for 5 years and love it. Our place fronts the river so we always have fresh deer coming in and it's really helped us keep our doe counts lower. I also really like the people involved, the biologists are always available to answer questions; Ryan is pretty new to our area and is great and Royce was around forever before him...and the game wardens are the best. In fact, we like them so much that we gave ours a key to our gate and welcome him to our camp anytime. 
The antler restrictions have accomplished exactly what they were set out to do, keep the 2.5 to 4.5 year old deer alive and growing. Yes, there are a few culls that will never be 13" that could stand to be ground checked, but those are few and far between. As far as killing young bucks, that's pretty much up to the hunter to determine age. I just don't think the majority of hunters out there are shooting year old spikes or button bucks. 
I encourage anyone with property in the County to join and get involved in your local CoOp. Not only do you have to join one to get doe permits, they also have pretty good seminars on ageing deer on the hoof, feral hog control, and many other topics....oh yeah, and...free beer at the spring meeting.

website again is http://www.ccwma.org


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Blah, again, the Co-Ops have nothing to do with your doe tags.
> 
> The biologist makes his determination about how many doe tags you get by the information YOU supply him in your surveys.
> 
> ...


You seem to lack the understanding that the owner doesnt have to comply with his recommendation of how many deer to shoot. Sure they SHOULD, but do they? NOT ALWAYS. Thats all Im saying.Not to mention, have you shot 95 doe tags in one season? We couldn't give them away. The coops are *mostly* a collective gathering of like-minded individuals and like I said, they arent responsible for getting the tags, but they are responsible for TAKING THE ALLOCATED number of doe, per the biologist and we had several people who weren't following his direction. That FEW people, means A LOT when you're talking about them owning almost 40% of the property around the area.

Swampcrap-
terdtag? creative. doubt you could manage the herd we had, not to mention a 1000ac exotic ranch in the center of the ranch. You have no idea about the deer we had. If you want, look up my thread from last year about the deer we were seeing as a result of our management. Sure, some of the deer were high-fenced, blah blah blah. I have been managing ranches with my father since I was 20(on paper) and have been learning from him since I could basically walk. I am no expert and don't proclaim to be. Don't insult me w your meager attempt at humor.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know much about deer, but I do know about stocking animals / acre. Seems like 20 deer on one acre would REALLY put a hurting on the forage.

IS that typical? Has any one else seen those kind of numbers? IF I think about it I may see 30 deer on 40 acres in the pasture (not even 1 to1).... and maybe 75 deer on 250 acres of corn (1 to 3).

How does that counting work?


----------

